# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Chit Chat >  Black moore eyeballs look not 2 good :(

## slasher

I dont see a coldwater fish section, and i know through experience that goldfish etc can be kept in tropical conditions, so i guess iam posting in the correct section.

Ok, Ive owned 2 goldfish and a Black moore for years now, the 2 goldfish ive had for probably about close to 20 years and the black moore was a new edition about couple of years ago because i bought a tank a little bigger, still a small tank though but plenty room for 3 fish, i know that for fact, so thats not in question.

Anyways, what my question is, is about mr black moore, his eyes are kinda looking like they have a white film partially over them, not entirley but partially, he can still see no doubt about that.
I have seen his eyes similar to this before, but i dunno if its same thing, last time what happened was the silly fishy got himself stuck inside one of the tank ornaments and it was hours before we noticed and by then he had try so hard to get out the ornament that he rubbed his eyeballs so badly against the edges of the thing that he made the whole eyes all foggy,, thankfully he fully recovered from that.

However, this time it looks a bit different to me, looks like a film is partly on the eyes this time, and not smooth but bit ruff round edges of the film, like as if you could pull it off, that kinda way, i guess you guys know what iam on about ?

I have photos, need to see if i can post them in a sec.

----------


## slasher

few pics, not very good but i will get more if u require, and clearer too if you like ?

----------


## slasher

another pic.

----------


## Timo

Have a look an here bud;

http://www.fish-keeping.com/forums/showthread.php?t=324

----------


## slasher

> Have a look an here bud;
> 
> http://www.fish-keeping.com/forums/showthread.php?t=324


thanks mate, looks like i need CLOUDY EYE(S),
BULGING EYE(S)
Use Waterlife
and
Waterlife
MYXAZIN
VITAZIN

----------

